# Walking the dog



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

We are living in the Springs area and want to take the dog to somewhere we can let him off and run around. We have been told there is a beach in Jebel Ali or out to the desert but we are not too sure where to go?? Thanks!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Kate&Phil said:


> We are living in the Springs area and want to take the dog to somewhere we can let him off and run around. We have been told there is a beach in Jebel Ali or out to the desert but we are not too sure where to go?? Thanks!


there aren't many places (if any) where you could let your dog run free, be them beaches or parks. there's a resort in jebel ali, but i haven't seen any pets there except a couple of peacocks cruising around the pool area. you could call and ask them though.

some one year ago, i went camping with a family who had a dog, and that was somewhere on a little island off rak coast. the dog could run free for two days, chase wild goats and flamingoes, and generally do what a dog feels like doing on a successful family trip out of the urban area. i know this family goes camping in the desert too, somewhere on the road to fujairah. you need to be careful where you go if you want to stay overnight in the desert. 

i did camp in the desert, but it was part of what they call here a "desert safari," and we paid a little more and they arranged a tent and sleeping bags for us. it was around half a mile from the place where regular "safaris" took place, so quite safe. fantastic sky at night. walking the dog or not, you should definitely try this. 

alternatively, if you have a 4x4, you could try and get to the jebel ali beach area that is completely wild, but someone needs to show you where to turn off after the port area, which is patrolled. 

maybe some other forum members have tried the route and can help?


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

cami said:


> there aren't many places (if any) where you could let your dog run free, be them beaches or parks. there's a resort in jebel ali, but i haven't seen any pets there except a couple of peacocks cruising around the pool area. you could call and ask them though.
> 
> there is a place you just have to know where to look and who to ask for  And timing is of the essence, as its a boring spot if you only have one dog with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If I had money (and actually liked the uae and wanted to stay here ) I would open up an indoor dog park.... I would pay to go walk in it just to be able to be around people with dogs and some normalcy.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> If I had money (and actually liked the uae and wanted to stay here ) I would open up an indoor dog park.... I would pay to go walk in it just to be able to be around people with dogs and some normalcy.



There are a few here already but you have to pay i think 80-100 dirhams to go inside. Ripoff if you ask me, there were LOADS in teh states and they were all free. 

I have a big porch and am welcome to host a dog wrestling match since we dont have patio furniture yet.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

AndreaMarshall said:


> There are a few here already but you have to pay i think 80-100 dirhams to go inside. Ripoff if you ask me, there were LOADS in teh states and they were all free.
> 
> I have a big porch and am welcome to host a dog wrestling match since we dont have patio furniture yet.


Or come to the beach!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Kate&Phil said:


> We are living in the Springs area and want to take the dog to somewhere we can let him off and run around. We have been told there is a beach in Jebel Ali or out to the desert but we are not too sure where to go?? Thanks!


I presume people are referring to Ghantoot. You can let dogs off the leash up there. It is sign-posted on SZR once you get past Jebel Ali.
-


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

Kate&Phil said:


> We are living in the Springs area and want to take the dog to somewhere we can let him off and run around. We have been told there is a beach in Jebel Ali or out to the desert but we are not too sure where to go?? Thanks!


Hi Kate & Phil

We are moving to Dubai with our chihuahua in February and we are wondering about how it is do have a dog in Dubai? Do you have places to walk them? Is Springs a good place to live? Do you know any more places were you can live and at the same time walk the dog not too far away?
Would like to hear both positive and negative things. 

BR Tess & Joakim


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

AndreaMarshall said:


> There are a few here already but you have to pay i think 80-100 dirhams to go inside. Ripoff if you ask me, there were LOADS in teh states and they were all free.
> 
> I have a big porch and am welcome to host a dog wrestling match since we dont have patio furniture yet.




Yes but you are not in the States..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahhh... You guys love to point out to ameicans that  

All indoor facilities in Austin charged ??? It is not so different here in that respect here. Just eight months out of the year, they are kind of a necessity here... 

Best to stay around heavy expat areas only with them. And do not think they are 'cute' nor welcome anywhere.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ahhh... You guys love to point out to ameicans that
> 
> All indoor facilities in Austin charged ??? It is not so different here in that respect here. Just eight months out of the year, they are kind of a necessity here...
> 
> Best to stay around heavy expat areas only with them. And do not think they are 'cute' nor welcome anywhere.


Oh yeah i have spoken with an owner of a shih-tzsu and a king charles cavalier spaniel. Seriously overwhelmingly cute dogs. Some people back into a corner when they see them and start praying that they will not be eaten alive or consumed by the monster that is DOG.

I understand indoor facilities, i just wish there was a big fence that people can come and sit and their dogs can play.. Oh well, thats what Ghantoot is for i guess. Grateful for that!


Remember, many people out here are PETRIFIED of dogs. And you can walk your cute sweet loving golden retriever who doubles as a therapy dog and its 10 years old and walks really slow past someone who will give you a 3 meter radius so they don't get near the unclean filthy vicious animal. Just respect it, expect it and get excited when you see the same person all the time and they start to smile and giggle at your dog and get their kids to pet it because they realize its not vicious.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Kate&Phil said:


> We are living in the Springs area and want to take the dog to somewhere we can let him off and run around. We have been told there is a beach in Jebel Ali or out to the desert but we are not too sure where to go?? Thanks!


We live in springs 2, take our golden into Meadows around the lakes there, we can let her off the lead there fine just put her back on when someone comes towards us. 

There is a a smaller beach next to Jebel Ali resort which is ok during the week, weekends gets busy this time of year with campers, but for an hour run around its ok. Just follow the signs for Jebel Ali resort from SZD road to get there.


----------



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

Tess&Joakim said:


> Hi Kate & Phil
> 
> We are moving to Dubai with our chihuahua in February and we are wondering about how it is do have a dog in Dubai? Do you have places to walk them? Is Springs a good place to live? Do you know any more places were you can live and at the same time walk the dog not too far away?
> Would like to hear both positive and negative things.
> ...


Hi tees, joakim, 

We were really worried about bringing our dog but it is fine. The springs is perfect and a lot of dogs are here. There are many walks and you have a back garden unlike the apartments. We really like it here as it is only 10- 15 mins to get to the marina. It is very relaxing here as well. This time of year the weather is perfect for the dog but I believe summer is too hot for them. If you need any more advice please don't hesitate to contact us. 

Kate and phil


----------



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

AndreaMarshall said:


> Oh yeah i have spoken with an owner of a shih-tzsu and a king charles cavalier spaniel. Seriously overwhelmingly cute dogs. Some people back into a corner when they see them and start praying that they will not be eaten alive or consumed by the monster that is DOG.
> 
> I understand indoor facilities, i just wish there was a big fence that people can come and sit and their dogs can play.. Oh well, thats what Ghantoot is for i guess. Grateful for that!
> 
> ...



Thanks Andrea for your advise. I agree people are terrified of the dog! We have just found a doggy day care centre near to where we live which is great. They have indoor and outdoor play rooms and have many day activities forth dog. Very nice people as well running the centre. Yes you have to pay but it looks worth it after seeing our overly excited dog charging around this morning with lots of other dogs! 

Will try the beach thank you.


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

Kate&Phil said:


> Hi tees, joakim,
> 
> We were really worried about bringing our dog but it is fine. The springs is perfect and a lot of dogs are here. There are many walks and you have a back garden unlike the apartments. We really like it here as it is only 10- 15 mins to get to the marina. It is very relaxing here as well. This time of year the weather is perfect for the dog but I believe summer is too hot for them. If you need any more advice please don't hesitate to contact us.
> 
> Kate and phil


Thank you so much for the reply! Do you happen to know any more good places to live? Maybe closer to the sea.


----------



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

Tess&Joakim said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! Do you happen to know any more good places to live? Maybe closer to the sea.


No not really but I am sure there will be places. We have only been here since October and only just got a car, if I see anything around I will let you know. Good luck with the move.


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

Kate&Phil said:


> No not really but I am sure there will be places. We have only been here since October and only just got a car, if I see anything around I will let you know. Good luck with the move.


Thank you, that would be nice. I am really looking forward to move there! Maybe we will see you at some "dog date" or so.


----------



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

Tess&Joakim said:


> Thank you, that would be nice. I am really looking forward to move there! Maybe we will see you at some "dog date" or so.


Yes get in touch when you are here and we will meet up with the dogs!!


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Tess&Joakim said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! Do you happen to know any more good places to live? Maybe closer to the sea.



There aren't many places that are dog friendly, as far as i understand its the green community, the greens, the springs, the views (the last 3 are all near each other)

I don't think there are other areas, come give this place a looksie!


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

AndreaMarshall said:


> There aren't many places that are dog friendly, as far as i understand its the green community, the greens, the springs, the views (the last 3 are all near each other)
> 
> I don't think there are other areas, come give this place a looksie!



Thank you, we sure will!


----------

